# ¿fallan los servidores o falla mi emerge?

## KrS

Hola a todos, he conseguido instalar ya mi gentoo desde el stage 1 de la version 1.2  :Very Happy:  , el problema que tengo ahora es que ayer comencé a hacer el emerge xfree (me parecía demasiado ponerme directamente con emerge kde), y todo iba bien hasta que en uno de los paquetes me apareció un mesaje de error que me dice que no encuentra la página especificada (error http 404, creo), no le dí importancia y esperé ya que me decia que estaba esperando a conectar (waiting response....).

El caso es que despues de un buen rato me cansé e hice un Ctrl+C, y probé a ver si es que habí un problema con mi emerge, probé a bajar otro paquete y lo bajó sin problemas. He vuelto a intentar a realizar emerge xfree de nuevo y me sale el mismo error, he repasado a ver si estaba haciendo algo mal, pero no sé que es, lo único que se me ocurre es que esté buscando el archivo en algun mirror obsoleto.

¿Os ha ocurrido algo similar? ¿es frecuente? ¿he hecho algo mal?  :Embarassed: 

Ya de paso, aprovecho el post y comento que no quiero instalar gnome porque con kde tengo de sobra, ¿sería correcto sin en mi variable USE pongo -gnome? ¿o estaría haciendo una burrada?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## jBilbo

bajate el mirrorselect:

```
 emerge mirrorselect 
```

y elige los mirrors que quieras de los oficiales. 

A veces puede pasar que fallé un paquete en algún momento (no es habitual), pero a la media hora como mucho tendría que funcionar (cosa de actualizaciones).

 *Quote:*   

> ¿sería correcto sin en mi variable USE pongo -gnome? ¿o estaría haciendo una burrada? icon_redface.gif

 

Sería correcto.

----------

## KrS

Gracias!!   :Laughing: 

Lo intentaré esta tarde ,(ahora estoy currando   :Twisted Evil:  )

De todas formas, ¿hay alguna forma de que me conteste el emerge todo en castellano??  :Question: 

----------

## Asth

No todos los mirrors tienen todos los paquetes o las ultimas version de ellos. Lo de la respuesta de mirror en castellano, ni idea, yo nunca le he dado importancia.

----------

## GaTeT

ke yo sepa de momento no existe emerge "internacionalizado" pero sería un proyecto de cierta envergadura, pq supondria traducir el propio emerge y el resto de utilidades todo el arbol de portage con todos sus ebuilds (ke son mas de 3600 a dia de hoy)... un trabajito duro xD

de todas maneras ke es realmente lo ke te gustaria ver en castellano??

saludos!

----------

## KrS

Con respecto al emerge de xfree ya me lo ha bajado, cuando llegué ayer a casa ya lo tenía todo listo.

Lo de la internacionalizacion era por simple curiosidad, la verdad tal y  como lo cuentas parece dificil que se llegue ha hacer.

----------

## wunslov

Los de Bulma tienen un mirror de gentoo aquí en españa, desconozco la URL, pero aquí está la  prueba  :Smile: 

----------

## jBilbo

 *wunslov wrote:*   

> Los de Bulma tienen un mirror de gentoo aquí en españa, desconozco la URL, pero aquí está la  prueba 

 

Para lo que querais utilizarlo sólo teneis que poner esta línea en el /etc/make.conf:

```

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.es.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

----------

